# Chulucanas - Piura



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

*
CREACION POLÍTICA*

El 31 de Enero 1936 se crea la Provincia de Morropón con su capital Chulucanas . Actualmente la ciudad tiene una *población de 80 mil habitantes,* y se ubica al este de la Ciudad de Piura; donde esta ciudad es conocida como la capital del Limón y la cerámica.


*PRODUCCIÓN*

Agrícola y Ganadera; limón todo el año, mango, maíz, coco, algarroba, algodón y cerámica.
Ganado vacuno, porcino, caballar, caprino y otros.


*CLIMA*

Seco y saludable. Lluvias de Diciembre a Marzo.

*TEMPERATURA*

Máxima: 38°C 
Mínima :18°C

*ALTITUD*

Tiene una altitud de 150 m.s.n.m.

*DISTANCIA*

Piura a Chulucanas 40 minutos aproximadamente

*ARTESANIA Y PINTURA*

Artículos de Cerámica (exportación mundial) cuadros de arte pictóricos (arte y belleza con profunda creatividad).

*Fotos de la Ciudad*

La catedral.










La Plaza de armas.



















El famoso cerro Vicus.










El baile del Tondero.











Mas fotos....


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Asi que esta era la ciudad desconocida. Buen thread, tiene paisajes lindos.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Chulucanas es una ciudad costeña, miren ese verdor de la costa Piurana.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

pintoresca y verde ! pero solo destaca su pequeña plaza de armas...... no hay mas tomas del pueblo?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Eso iba a decir, sólo se ha mostrado imágenes de la plaza de armas, ojalá felipe se consiga más.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Sí, más tomas del pueblo, pero la campiña se ve muy bonita, todo un oasis en el desierto de Sechura, el cerro Vicus parece un volcán.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

que lindo la plaza de armas del pueblo , y sus paisejes tambien.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> pintoresca y verde ! pero solo destaca su pequeña plaza de armas...... no hay mas tomas del *pueblo*?


Como toda ciudad del interior de País solo hay fotos de su plaza principal y sus Iglesias. Algun día cuando este en Piura viajare a chulucanas para tomar fotos hay una distancia de 40 km.

No es Pueblo, en la ciudad tiene un promedio de 75 a 80 mil habitantes; es mas grande q Lambayeque, Camana, Huacho, cañete, Paita, etc. Pero a nivel nacional no sobre sale mucho komo lo es Sullana, Talara y Paita.
Esta ciudad tiene una sede de un Obispado de Piura y también en esta localidad fue nacido el ex-dueño de él diario la república Gustavo Mohme Llona.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Tan cheveres las fotos! jeje...sip, sabía q querías q comente...jeje..


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

*Cerámicas de Chulucanas q son famosas a nivel mundial.*


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ese tipo de cerámicas me gustan mucho, en mi casa tengo un búho chulucano, bien regordete.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

wenas fots


----------



## Irenko (Mar 6, 2012)

Ciudad interesante, un supermercado le caería muy bien :rofl::rofl:


----------

